# Balloon Poppers



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I came to realize today that there are people who love balloons and those that don't. There are people who get so excited at the thought of a new red balloon that might bring them pleasure. Then, sadly, there are balloon poppers. They can't deal with people that believe happiness can be found in a red balloon. They take the balloon away, laugh, scoff, intimidate and then burst it while the lovers of the balloon beg to be left alone.

This realization was very hard to understand today. It was hard not to cry out with the others to leave people to their love of what they believe can bring them happiness.

For not crying out, I apologize.

I am saddened by it all.
terri*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I get so confused when somebody talks in metaphors (evil, VERY pot-calling-kettle-black grin) :wink:

Here's the real truth: no one can really pop anyone's balloon. All anyone can do is dance around holding a pin and gesture and screech and act goofy and scary and THAT can make the balloon-lovers very nervous and very angry.

Just keep looking at the balloon, instead of the kids with pins and not enough else to do.

My new phrase, therefore, shall be FOCUS on the BALLOON (rather than "focus outward")

I love my Lady of the Ass-(terisk)

 J


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

you guys are getting so deep lol, i think the balloon poppers are the ones who seek attention all the time, they dont get enough attention at home. From what i remember in my childhood all the kids who popped the balloons are the ones who came from dysfunctional families, i was one of them.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i think alot of the time its disfunctional families that ignore. too busy to care or pay attention and just block their kids out and drown themselves in work and business trips. the kids have no choice but to be lil arseholes. its a cold hard fact thats hard to ignore in this day and age. kindof an epidemic. its the age of the sociopath unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Ahhh, but Grasshopper - it is you who holds the beautiful balloon. The others have nothing but a handful of pins. 
Just as they will go through life feeling only the pain of the points they grip so tightly, so shall you always see the beauty of the balloon.

For the metaphorically challenged, that means positive energy ultimately wins out over negative energy.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Balloon popping,bubble bursting,raining on one's parade for me sometimes takes a great deal of self control to keep the focus on the beauty of the balloon.
Sometimes people can catch you unawares.
You can be so caught up in your moment and not the least bit anticipating a negative remark coming from out of left field.

I don't know what I'm trying to say Terri,listen to the other's excellent insight.

Cheers Shelly


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

You know what I like? Seeing 3 monkeys up above me! lol. Thanks for the positive energy.

Shelly, I understand exactly what you mean. :wink:

For those that would like a red balloon...

I will be handing them out all day long. If you'd like one, please stop by. 

terri*


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I would like one Terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okie Dokie! Here you go! There's plenty for everyone if you can only see them. 

terri*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I can see (th)'em!










There's PLENTY!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd like a balloon....but i dont know if i deserve one  i promise i wont pop it


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

you guys are really funny

balloons

sheesh


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

99 red balloons
floating in the summer sky
Panic bells, it's red alert
There's something here from somewhere else
The war machine springs to life
Opens up one eager eye
Focusing it on the sky
Where 99 red balloons go by

99 dreams I have had
In every one a red balloon
It's all over and I'm standing pretty
In this dust that was a city
If I could find a souvenir
Just to prove the world was here
And here is a red balloon
I think of you and let it go.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Dreamcatcher...of course, you deserve one. Everybody deserves one.

Here ya go. Enjoy. 

Hey G-funk, I saw the poem you posted part of on the web. did you get any history on it?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It was a song by Nena sung in 1983. One of the first songs I remember hearing, aside from Shakin' Stevens 'This Ole House' of which my brother bought me the 45 vinyl as my first record. I was about 4 or something but I loved it.

Anyway, this link takes you to a site, play number 6, it will play the first 15 seconds or so. Enough for you to see if you recognise it. Very 80's. originally 99Luftballons (I think she was German)

http://www.win.it/musica/_/99_red_balloons.html


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

heyyyy...i like that 99 red balloons, 80"s song. quite the up beat to go with what i thought were lyrics that reminded me of a war for some reason.
hmmm....
thanks for posting the site, g-funk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm with dream - not sure I deserve one. If you happen to think I am worthy though, I would prefer a blue balloon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, G funk its German. This is the original one by Nena. I was 12 years old and I remember it well, I know this song by heart.

Hast Du etwas Zeit fuer mich
Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
Von neun-und-neunzig Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Denkst Du vielleicht grad' an mich
Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
Von neun-und-neunzig Luftballons
Und dass sowas von sowas kommt

Neun-und-neunzig Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Hielt man fuer UFOs aus dem All
Darum schickte ein General
'ne Fliegerstaffel hinterher
Alarm zu geben, wenn's so waer
Dabei war'n da am Horizont
Nur neun-und-neunzig Luftballons

Neun-und-neunzig Duesenjaeger
Jeder war ein grosser Krieger
Hielten sich fuer Captain Kirk
Das gab ein grosses Feuerwerk
Die Nachbarn haben nichts gerafft
Und fuehlten sich gleich angemacht
Dabei schoss man am Horizont
Auf neun-und-neunzig Luftballons

Neun-und-neunzig Kriegsminister
Streichholz und Benzinkanister
Hielten sich fuer schlaue Leute
Witterten schon fette Beute
Riefen: Krieg und wollten Macht
Mann, wer haette das gedacht
Dass es einmal soweit kommt
Wegen neunun neunzig Luftballons

Neun-und-neunzig Luftballons
Neun-und-neunzig Luftballons

Neun-und-neunzig Jahre Krieg
Liessen keinen Platz fuer Sieger
Kriegsminister gibt's nicht mehr
Und auch keine Duesenflieger
Heute zieh ich meine Runden
Seh' die Welt in Truemmern liegen
Hab' 'nen Luftballon gefunden
Denk' an Dich und lass' ihn fliegen :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I like the red balloon song 

Oh no, now I feel too scared to have a red balloon in case I blow it,..........that is pop it.
Terri could you make mine pink?,I feel pink might be safer for me :roll: 
I'm very superstitious....


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry,out scrambling different colored balloons up. 

Okay, here's a blue one and a pat on the heart. God love ya, SC, it would be blue. 

Shelly, you'll notice yours to be the loveliest shade of pink known to mankind. I call it LoveShell Pink. 

I have one left, it's for Cynthia if she stops by.

Thanks to everyone for enjoying the thread.

We must get together and play nice again real soon. :wink:

terri*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

what's with all the animal avatars? Has there been a coup?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

terri how dare!! 

we are no MONKEYS!! :x

we are great apes and your closest cousins. fo shame! :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

anybody remember that movie about the kid with the red balloon that was alive? in it some mean kids popped it it was so sad. 

heres a really funny sequel though that had me rotflmaoff!!! :lol:

THE RED BALLOON GETS HIS REVENGE!!! :twisted:

click on the watch film button to see the movie.

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/atom_962


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey SB! Are you yelling at me...'cause if you're yelling at me...

Wipe that look off your face, you great and noble ape! :lol:

You and Wendy found the best balloon pictures. I am such a loser when it comes to finding *the* best.

Hells Bells, you even found a movie. How good is that?

Yes, Sebastian, there has been a coup. One never knows when a balloon popper may appear...thus the "ape" outfits and my gasmask, undercover espionage gear. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Terri, dont say that, I liked your pictures, especially the 'Can you see the Red Balloon' picture. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Does anyone remember that 80s tune...?"I always feel like somebodys watching me"... I wonder if that guy had dp???????(thats another thread).........Andy.....xxxx....


----------

